# Help



## Kade (Jun 29, 2021)

I am new can someone help me make a good para cord bracelet business on etsy.


----------



## Paracord Dreamer (Sep 13, 2021)

Kade said:


> I am new can someone help me make a good para cord bracelet business on etsy.


Hi there, have you started at Etsy shop already?
Is there anything specific you're unsure about?


----------

